# I want to plead guilty to these tickets and pay the fines"



## tanker

Urgent, How does one say this in Spanish:
"I want to plead guilty to these tickets and pay the fines"


----------



## gadankle

"I want to plead guilty to these tickets and pay the fines"

Me quiero declarar culpable por estos tickets(?) y pagar las multas


----------



## gonza_arg

Hello. Welcome to the forums. I would say:
"Quiero/deseo declararme culpable por (haber cometido) estas infracciones y pagar las multas."
But you should make your try first...
Greets.


----------



## vignette

"Me quiero declarar culpable por estas multas y pagar los cargos"


----------



## be.persistent

De acuerdo con gonza arg...usar infracciones.  Mi diccionario dice que un "ticket" es boleta.  Existe una mejor traducción para "ticket" en este contexto?


----------



## vignette

"Ticket" en este contexto significa el trozo de papel que te ordena pagar una multa. El caso es que en español llamamos "multa" tanto al trozo de papel como al dinero que tenemos que pagar. Por eso sustituí multa por "cargos" a fin de no repetir la palabra.


----------



## gonza_arg

Si "ticket" es "boleta" entonces la traducción de vignette es más adecuada para este contexto.
Sorry, then, if "ticket" means "boleta", as said be.persistent, so the vignette's translation is better for this context.
Greetings.


----------



## tanker

Folks, I only speak English and German. I am at your mercy. Looks like I am geting some questions regarding context, Correct?


----------



## phantom2007

"Play guilty" (or innocent) es una forma legal propia del Inglés. 

No me parece que en español debamos decir "deseo declararme culpable de...", a pesar que el significado es exacto literalmente. Que yo sepa no se usa y suena muy extraño. Muchas infracciones se deben a descuido, olvido, confusión, etc. y por lo  tanto no hay "culpable", aunque eso obviamente no exime de  recibir la sanción. 

Sí me parece que una forma mas suave sería más adecuada. Por ejemplo:

"Declaro que acepto la sanción que me ha sido impuesta y que procederé a su pago.. (o similar).

Al "aceptar la sanción que..." estamos explícitamente renunciando al derecho que se tiene (al menos en España) de "recurrir" un multa (o sea, declararse en desacuerdo con la misma e iniciar un procedimiento administrativo para que sea reevaluada, para lo cual normalmente se aportan elementos que prueben (?) que el recurrente tiene razones para considerarla improcedente). Es un proceso relativamente largo y que a la Administración no le gusta nada, por lo que a menudo ofrecen una redención parcial si la misma se "acepta" sin recurrirla (30% del importe en caso de estacionamiento indebido, por ejemplo).


----------



## phantom2007

Sorry Tanker for my explanation in Spanish. It's long and a summary is:

The equivalent to "Play guilty" is not used in Spanish (of spain), when it commes to traffic fines, for example.

I question the literal tranalation of the English term and suggest a weaker wording, avoiding the use of "guilty"


----------



## vignette

tanker said:


> Folks, I only speak English and German. I am at your mercy. Looks like I am geting some questions regarding context, Correct?


 

Yeah, you're right! It seems we've stolen your thread and made it ours! 
My answer to your thread is still the same. Good luck!


----------



## tanker

Thank you Phantom2007. This sentance needs to be very clear in Spanish that this person wants to plead (declarar)  guilty (culpable) to the traffic violations/tickets at issue. It needs to be clear.  I'm not worried about how harsh it may sound. Thoughts?


----------



## outkast

You may be right Phantom, but if you go to Traffic Court, the judge will ask you how you plead. And your choices are: No contest, guilty, guilty with an explanation, or not guilty. If tanker needs this translation to use it in an American court, by Spanish speakers who communicate via interpreter who is mandated to render an exact translation, this "declaro que acepto la sanción..." would become a problem.


----------



## tanker

OutKast, you are on the right track. I am helping a non-english speaking gentleman who has a legitimate fear of entering an American courtroom. I understand, through this person’s girlfriend, that he wants to plead guilty and simply pay the tickets.  I just have to put it in writing for his signature so that I am certain that he knows what he is doing. 
Vignette, I think your translation is probably what I am looking for. thank you.


----------



## vignette

So glad to help you


----------



## gonza_arg

tanker said:


> Thank you Phantom2007. This sentance needs to be very clear in Spanish that this person wants to plead (declarar) guilty (culpable) to the traffic violations/tickets at issue. It needs to be clear. I'm not worried about how harsh it may sound. Thoughts?


 


outkast said:


> You may be right Phantom, but if you go to Traffic Court, the judge will ask you how you plead. And your choices are: No contest, guilty, guilty with an explanation, or not guilty. If tanker needs this translation to use it in an American court, by Spanish speakers who communicate via interpreter who is mandated to render an exact translation, this "declaro que acepto la sanción..." would become a problem.


 


vignette said:


> "Me quiero declarar culpable por estas multas y pagar los cargos"


 So, I think that this one is the best.


----------



## tanker

OutKast,
How would you translate?


----------



## tanker

Vignette, What is "los cargos"? What's it mean?


----------



## outkast

DON´T PUT ME ON THE SPOT!!!!! Vignette´s translation is fine.
Now the terms may be reversed. If we use "cargos" for "charges" and "multa" for "fine", "Me declaro culpable de estos cargos y quiero pagar las multas" would be very easily understood by your guy.


----------



## vignette

tanker said:


> Vignette, What is "los cargos"? What's it mean?


 
"Cargos" means the amount of money the fine says you have to pay for having done something illegal while driving or parking your car.


----------



## phantom2007

Outkast, you are right if the context is an american court. I could not think of that possibility, as Tanker was asking just for a translation into Spanish. 

But tanker wants to help smb that fears the court environment. 

If I was a Spanish, in the shoes of that gentleman, I would feel more at ease if the translator told me that I was accepting a fine to pay it, and not declaring myself guilty of some unclear offense or crime
.

But I believe your explanation is very clear and Tanker can now help the man with the idea in mind that if he faints on the spot, a clarification on the terms I suggested could help him to recover... JK


----------



## outkast

I was thinking in this "cargo" * 6.     * m. Falta que se imputa a alguien en su comportamiento. (DRAE). Charges.


----------



## tanker

outkast said:


> I was thinking in this "cargo" *6. *m. Falta que se imputa a alguien en su comportamiento. (DRAE). Charges.


Ok interesting. So, "cargos" means charges, as in the legal counts/claims against him OR does "cargos" mean charges, as in a monetary anount/debt?
Please explain the difference here between "cargos" and "multas". (I should have taken Spanish)


----------



## outkast

You are charged with a traffic violation (cargo) and then you pay a fine (multa).


----------



## phantom2007

Como querráis, pero "Cargos" no son los importes de las multas, son los conceptos o delitos por los que se acusa a alguien en un juicio.


----------



## tanker

Maybe this would be better.  How would one translate "I want to plead guilty. I want to pay the fines"


----------



## gonza_arg

outkast said:


> You are charged with a traffic violation (cargo) and then you pay a fine (multa).


 Sorry outkast, but the definition of "cargos" as used by vignette would rather be this one:
*7. *m. En las cuentas, conjunto de cantidades de las que se debe dar satisfacción. (DRAE)


----------



## tanker

gonza_arg,
Please be patient with me I don't speak Spanish, but my concern is that "cargos" as vignette uses it may mean "charges" as in a monetary amount and not charges as in legal count/claim. Is this what you are saying?


----------



## tanker

Hey Guys,
"En las cuentas, conjunto de cantidades de las que se debe dar satisfacción".......what is this definition?....auf English....please


----------



## gonza_arg

tanker said:


> gonza_arg,
> "cargos" as vignette uses it may mean "charges" as in a monetary amount and not charges as in legal count/claim. Is this what you are saying?


 Yes, you are right.


----------



## outkast

gonza_arg said:


> Sorry outkast, but the definition of "cargos" as used by vignette would rather be this one:
> *7. *m. En las cuentas, conjunto de cantidades de las que se debe dar satisfacción. (DRAE)


I understand I was talking about my rendition in post #19 (I think)
_"Me declaro culpable de estos cargos y quiero pagar las multas" _


----------



## gonza_arg

outkast said:


> I understand I was talking about my rendition in post #19 (I think)
> _"Me declaro culpable de estos cargos y quiero pagar las multas" _


 Yes, you are so right, yours is a so nice one


----------



## tanker

outkast said:


> I understand I was talking about my rendition in post #19 (I think)
> _"Me declaro culpable de estos cargos y quiero pagar las multas" _


 
 Outkast (and everyone else also), I think you have a pretty clear understanding of what I need here. Is there a final verdict on how this should be translated?


----------



## gonza_arg

vignette said:


> "Me quiero declarar culpable por estas multas y pagar los cargos"


 


outkast said:


> _"Me declaro culpable de estos cargos y quiero pagar las multas" _


 I think you can choose either of them, both are right.


----------



## fsabroso

gonza_arg said:


> Hello. Welcome to the forums. I would say:
> "Quiero/deseo declararme culpable por (haber cometido) estas infracciones y pagar las multas."
> But you should make your try first...
> Greets.


Hola:

Yo estoy de acuerdo con esta traducción.
A pesar que en Perú al "ticket" le decimos "papeleta", pero en términos generales sería "infracción".

Saludos.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Does he want to, or is he?

Me declaro culpable y pagaré la multa.

If the judge speaks English, what is going to count is the English version, not whatever translation you want to use, as long as the old guy understands what he is signing.


----------

